# Inexpensive Alternatives: Swingset Surround & Sandbox



## thinkxingu (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey All,
     Last year, I built a swingset for my son and surrounded it with flexible garden border and about an inch of  kid mixture mulch.  Well, the border isn't tall enough to hold the mulch in, and I'm getting some weeds (didn't think I'd need fabric since the ground was mostly dry dirt).

1. What's the least expensive (taller) border I could use, and would adding a few more inches of mulch/spraying with a safe weed killer solve my problem?

2. Thoughts on what to use to make my son's sandbox? Thinking 2x12 PT, but open to suggestions on how to save there, too.

Thanks!

S


----------



## Gary_602z (Apr 19, 2012)

No matter what you do Mother Nature will still push up weeds. 2,4D will kill broadleafs and Roundup will kill everything that it contacts. Years ago you could get Prametol (sp) that would prevent anything from growing for 2-3 years. I would not even consider using any of these in a play area! Maybe a couple of more kids to keep the weeds down?

Gary


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 20, 2012)

PT 4x4 for the border. Should hold the mulch well. Might even go with that recycled rubber mulch. Lasts longer, so that makes up for the price difference.
2x12's would work for the sandbox, but be careful of the carcinogens in PT wood.


----------



## lukem (Apr 20, 2012)

My kids' sandbox is made from PT 2x8s.  Fabric won't really stop weeds...it helps, but they always seem to find a way.  I would make the mulch a little deeper, and possibly add more children to keep the ones that do pop up beaten down


----------



## billb3 (Apr 20, 2012)

There are different grades of the fabric. Some of the less expensive ones will let certain weeds through.

I find you still get a build up of pollen and dust settling on top of it and the weeds will end up growing in that right on top. 


You could use cedar for the sandbox. Should last longer than pine and a sandbox doesn't have to last long unless you plan on having  several dozen kids.
Gotta keep cats out and watch  any wide  pieces of wood for yellow jacket nests underneath.


----------



## lukem (Apr 20, 2012)

billb3 said:


> There are different grades of the fabric. Some of the less expensive ones will let certain weeds through.
> 
> I find you still get a build up of pollen and dust settling on top of it and the weeds will end up growing in that right on top.
> 
> ...


 
Even the "pro-grade" fabric won't totally stop weeds.  When I worked at a greenhouse/nursery weeds would come up through the best fabric you could buy...and it was just fabric...no mulch on top.  I don't have much faith in any of it for total weed control.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well nutgrass and quackgrass  can grow through concrete.  

Waste of time and fabric around a house, IMO. But the growers around here have pretty good luck with some of the Dupont stuff, growing mums on top of with drip irrigation.


----------



## pen (Apr 20, 2012)

Choose a motivator, say ice cream (sprinkles and/or chocolate chips help), and give the kids a few minutes every few weeks to pull the weeds, then dispense ice cream and have a clean play area and happy kids for a job well done.

pen


----------



## Dune (Apr 21, 2012)

Thicker mulch. No weed killers are safe.


----------

